# Television shipments to aguascalientes



## tjfjrabm (Dec 5, 2009)

Good Morning Everyone,
HELP,HELP,HELP. Can anyone tell me how I can ship my 52inch and a 37 inch flat screen sony televisions to my rental home in aguascalientes. I had a bad experience with ups and customs a few years ago and I'm looking for the best way to have the tv's shipped to my home in mexico. The tv's are not new and i was thinking about using fedex or dhl. Please help me out on this. I am driving to mexico in my honda civic with some clothes, cats, and whatever i can fit in the car. I don't want to have a big hassle at the boarder over what i'm bringing with me in the car. All experiences and suggestions are greatly appreciated. Thanks. tom


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

My gut feeling is that you won't find a happy answer to your question. Shipping is very expensive and, if the TVs were made in China, you could expect very heavy duty charges; as high as several times the value of the TVs. Of course, you'll have to pay, even if they arrive damaged; and insurance won't cover the duty or shipping.
I suggest that you leave them in the USA and buy what you need in Mexico. If you aren't returning to the USA, sell them and free yourself of worry.
That said; if you were shipping household goods within the one time window of opportunity permitted by your FM3, using an agent and a 'menaje de casa', you would get them in duty free but you would have other expenses.
It seems like much too much hassle for TV sets.


----------



## moisheh (Jun 14, 2009)

The duty rate on those TV's will be 50%. Add the shipping and you will be paying for them all over!!

Moisheh


----------



## tjfjrabm (Dec 5, 2009)

*television shipments*



moisheh said:


> The duty rate on those TV's will be 50%. Add the shipping and you will be paying for them all over!!
> 
> Moisheh


Thanks for the information. Into storage they go. I'll live without them at that rate. Thanks again, you saved me probably the cost considerable amout that can go towards new furniture. Tom


----------

